# Sapphire Vega 56 Pulse, Lüfter läuft unrund



## Tafelzwerk (15. Mai 2019)

*Sapphire Vega 56 Pulse, Lüfter läuft unrund*

Hallo miteinander,

mein erster Post hier im Forum - juchu! Ich hab mich nach vielen Monaten überwunden mir eine neue Grafikkarte zu kaufen und das u.a. mit dem Fokus auf geringe Lautstärke. Karte eingebaut, Treiber installiert, kurzes Checkup im Firestrike gemacht ob alles "rund" läuft und quasi sofort festgestellt: ups, was ist das denn für ein komisches Geräusch aus dem PC?

Kurz PC aufgemacht und festgestellt, dass der Lüfter scheinbar leicht unrund läuft und dadurch eigenartige Lufträusche, kein Rattern oder Kratzen, produziert. Ich weiß gar nicht, wie ich das Geräusch beschreiben soll: schlichtweg wie ein Luft-Flackern, was jede halbe Sekunde (oder im kürzeren Intervall) zu hören ist. Der Lüfter läuft dann mit der minimalen Drehzahl, also ca. 1250 RPM. Mein Eindruck ist, dass das Flackern geringer wird, je schneller die Lüfter drehen (bei 100% hört man es nicht mehr, aber der Lüfter ist dann auch einfach sehr laut).

Ich hab die Karte kurz ausgebaut und einen Frevel begangen: die Lüfter Mittig beim Lager angefasst und festgestellt, dass diese sich tatsächlich stark neigen lassen (leicht locker). Bei meiner alten Karte, einem MSI Modell, ist nur mit Kraftaufwand eine solche Neigung möglich.

Meine Fragen an euch:

- Ist das bei der Karte einfach so?
- Kann ich ggf. Lüfter einzeln ansteuern und testen, ob es an einem Lüfter liegt (bringt zwar nix, aber wäre für Reparatur nachvollziehbar)?
- Was würdet ihr mir empfehlen? Retour zum Versender oder Reparatur bei Sapphire?

Würde mich über eurer Feedback freuen. Beste Grüße!

Mit Flackern meine ich das hier, nur ist das bei mir derzeit nicht so schlimm wie im Video (mag sein, dass ich empfindlich bin): YouTube


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (15. Mai 2019)

*AW: Sapphire Vega 56 Pulse, Lüfter läuft unrund*

Wenn's nicht rund läuft zurück an den Händler. Würde ich gar nicht lange fackeln....


----------



## gekipptesBit (16. Mai 2019)

*AW: Sapphire Vega 56 Pulse, Lüfter läuft unrund*

Einzeln die Lüfter in der Mitte anfassen und sie mit der Fingerkuppe bremsend bis zum Stillstand bringen um zu sehen welcher Lüfter klackert.
Wenn es nur einer ist die Karte zurückschicken.
Ich hab mein Zerofan deaktiviert und meine RX580 läuft auf 25% mit 750U/min bei 28Grad Idle.


----------



## Tafelzwerk (16. Mai 2019)

*AW: Sapphire Vega 56 Pulse, Lüfter läuft unrund*

Hatte das gestern Abend noch gemacht, beide Lüfter im Wechsel angehalten. Der unrunde Ton kommt von beiden Lüftern zu gleichen Teilen - sieht also nicht nach einem Teildefekt einer der Lüfter aus.
Bei ca. 1500 RPM sind die Geräusche am lautesten, konnte ich noch nachstellen.

Bleibt für mich tatsächlich nur zurücksenden. Die Frage ist: neue Karte oder Geld zurück? War das ein Montagsmodell oder ist das State of the Art und ich bin ich einfach nur sensibel?

Meine MSI 980 GTX Gaming höre ich im Vergleich gar nicht. Lt. Computerbase sollen die Karten bis auf 0,5 db gleichlaut sein (die Sapphire sogar leiser). Das kann ja eigentlich gar nicht sein.


----------



## gekipptesBit (16. Mai 2019)

*AW: Sapphire Vega 56 Pulse, Lüfter läuft unrund*

Wenn du die Vega richtig mit Strom versorgt hast kann sie durchaus ein Montagsmodell sein.
Normal sollte sie ca. 210 Watt maximal verbrauchen dürfen, im Regelfall wohl weniger, also um die 165 Watt geschätzt.
Über PCIe-Steckplatz wird sie mit max.75Watt versorgt.
Zu jedem weiteren 6-8poligen Stromanschluß kommen nochmals 125Watt hinzu.
Theoretisch wären das 325Watt die der Karte zu Verfügung ständen.
Die allermeisten Leute gehen aber hin und zwacken beim zweiten 6-8poligen Anschluß das selbige Kabel an oder überbrücken dieses weil sie nur ein Kabel haben.
Man muß bedenken das allein dieses Kabel an nur einer Stromschiene diese 250Watt bereitstellen muß für die Grafikkarte. Dazu kommen aber auf dieser Hauptstromschiene das das Mainbordanschluß, der Prozessoranschluß und sämtliche Laufwerke mit diesem Hauptanschluß versorgt werden.
Da kommen schnell standard mäßig 475-525Watt zustande. Im Idealfall sollte man diese Grafikkarte auf 2 Stromschienen betreiben.
Also 75Watt von der PCIe versorgt, dann 125Watt von der Hauptschiene mit dem Mainbord, Prozessor und den Laufwerken, und dann nochmal von der 2.Nebenschiene und extra Kabelanschluß die 125Watt bzw. 12Volt beziehen.
Ich hoffe dein Netzteil stemmt diese Wattzahl und es ist so angeschlossen.
Laufen kann es zwar mit nur einem Kabelstrang und 2x8poligen Anschlüssen aber dann müsste das Netzteil auf der Hauptschiene mindestens 600-650 Watt haben.


----------



## Tafelzwerk (16. Mai 2019)

*AW: Sapphire Vega 56 Pulse, Lüfter läuft unrund*

Hi gekipptesBit,

ich musste gerade überlegen, ob du tatsächlich auf meine Frage oder eigentlich in einen anderen Thread geantwortet hast  Welchen Zusammenhang hat die Stromversorgung zu den Geräuschen der Grafikkarte? 
Aber Strom liefert das Netzteil hoffentlich genug. Irgendein aktuelles BeQuiet, Revision 11, Gold mit 550 W, selbstverständlich über 2 achtpolige Leitungen angeschlossen. Leistung gemäß Firestrike passt auch (17200 Punkte Stock). Nur das Flackern der Lüfter... )))


----------



## gekipptesBit (16. Mai 2019)

*AW: Sapphire Vega 56 Pulse, Lüfter läuft unrund*

Ich hatte vorher eine MSI 770 mit 225 Watt maximalverbrauch.
Diese wollte auch nur ca.165 Watt ziehen in Spielen und bei Benchmarks stieg sie aus.
Ich hatte sie an einem Strang mit 2x8poligen Steckern angeschlossen gehabt.
Mein damaliges Netzteil lieferte nur 500Watt aufgeteilt in 130W / 408W auf den Stromschienen.
Ich hatte mal mit Laufwerken, Mainboard, Prozessor und Grafikkarte einen Verbrauch von 525Watt errechnet.
Also nahm ich einen Adapter um sie an den Molexsteckern für zusätzliche alte Eide-Laufwerke bei der 130Watt-Schiene anzuschließen.
Dieses System lief so 5Jahre stabil damit.
Vor etwa 3/4Jahr holte ich mir eine MSI RX580 Armor mit 8GB, die hatte nur einen 8poligen Anschluß.
Auch hatte ich sogleich das Netzteil erneuert, weil im Laufe der Zeit mir 2mal der Lüfter im alten Netzteil darin so alle 2Jahre stehen blieb bzw. defekt waren.
Aber was mich so an den jetzt neueren Grafikkarten störte war dieser Zerofan-Modus.
Ich hatte zunächst es so belassen. Aber kaum war die Karte im Betrieb über 60Grad liefen die Lüfter mit hörbaren 2500U/min an die sich mit höheren Temperaturen von 85Grad und mehr bis auf störende Höchstgeschwindigkeit von 4400U/min steigerte. Kaum war sie ab und an mal unter 60Grad gefallen waren die Lüfter aus für paar Sekunden um wieder loszulaufen bei über 60Grad. Das war für mich störend trotz Headset.
Auch nach dem zocken zurück auf dem Desktop brauchte die Karte mindestens 20Minuten um auf gleichbleibende 45Grad sich einzupendeln.
Der Innenraum des gedämmten Desktopsgehäuses heizte sich auch auf in der Zeit und beschäftigte meine CPU sich abzukühlen.
Die CPU war im Idle natürlich bei 53Grad beschäftigt.
Kurzum installierte ich den Afterburner um meine geliebte treppenformige Lüfterkurve mit ausgeschaltetem Zerofan im Crimsontreiber wieder.
Ich stellte eine 25% im Afterburner bei 750U/min ein um innerhalb von 5Minuten im Desktopbetrieb nach dem zocken auf angenehme 28Grad der Grafikkarte zu kommen.
Leider war sie beim zocken immernoch zu heiß.
Ich versuchte zunächst im Wattman das undervolten was mir kaum 5Grad Besserung bescherte.
Undervolten hab ich nun weggelassen. Habe sie untertaktet, vorher 1366Mhz Boosttakt, jetzt 1325Mhz, Resultat kaum über 76Grad bei 2200U/min.
Wollte mir auch zunächst eine Vega 64 mir holen, aber die Wattzahl schreckte mich ab.
Mein neues Netzteil war zunächst ein Coolermaster V650 Watt das sich nach 1 1/2 Monaten mit einem lauten Knall verabschiedete.
Bekam als Ersatz ein neues Coolermaster V750watt zugeschickt im Austausch ohne Zuzahlung weil sie kein V650 auf Reserve hatten.
Dieses ist nun 2 Monate alt, mal schauen ob dieses nun durchhält...
Anmerkung: Es kann durchaus sein das deine Vega, wenn sie nur an einer Stromschiene angeschlossen ist, nicht richtig mit Strom laufen könnte. Es ist nur eine Vermutung von mir, kann aber auch falsch liegen damit.


----------



## Tafelzwerk (16. Mai 2019)

*AW: Sapphire Vega 56 Pulse, Lüfter läuft unrund*

Erstmal danke, dass du dir so viel Mühe gibst. Nichtsdestotrotz geht dein Post total am Thema vorbei. 

Es geht darum, dass der Lüfter bei absolut niedrigen Drehzahlen Geräusche macht. Ich kann dir versichern, dass die Karte genug Strom bekommt und selbst wenn nicht (nehmen wir das Mal an), dann erklärt das nicht die Geräusche des Lüfters bei niedriger Drehzahl, bei tollen Temperaturen (ansonsten nicht die geringe Drehzahl) und sehr guten Leistungswerten.

Es deutet nichts darauf hin, dass die Karte ein Strom- oder Temperaturproblem hat. Die Frage ist gewesen: ist die Karte normalerweise mucksmäuschen Still bei niedrigen Drehzahlen und ich hab ein Montagsprodukt erwischt oder ist die Karte in einem Fractal Design 2 XL (ist auch von Hause aus gedämmt) von Hause aus hörbar bei niedrigen Drehzahlen. Den Erfahrungsaustausch benötige ich für meine Entscheidung.


----------



## gekipptesBit (16. Mai 2019)

*AW: Sapphire Vega 56 Pulse, Lüfter läuft unrund*

Dann mal schnell umtauschen das wird sonst nichts anderes sein als ein Montagsmodel.
Viel Erfolg und gutes gelingen mit der neueren Karte.


----------

